# 3D-Fernseher am Ende: Letzte Hersteller beenden Produktion



## Matthias Dammes (23. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *3D-Fernseher am Ende: Letzte Hersteller beenden Produktion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 3D-Fernseher am Ende: Letzte Hersteller beenden Produktion


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2017)

Auch im Kino ist diese Technik sehr gut wegzudenken. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte mal in einer 3D-Vorstellung war. Anders als manch anderen stört mich der Effekt zwar nicht, aber den Aufpreis ist es i.d.R. auch nicht wert.

Und dass gebogene Displays für Fernseher keinen Sinn machen, hättte ich denen auch gleich sagen können...


----------



## Solo-Joe (23. Januar 2017)

Ich habe einen 4 Jahre alten LG TV mit 3D Funktion. Beim Kauf hat es mich nicht interessiert.Im Kino fand ich 3D extrem lästig. Dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten habe ich mir dann mal alle Hobbit Teile in der 3D Special Extended Collectors Edition gegönnt. 

Erst wusste ich gar nicht, dass ich die 3D Version mit dazu hatte. Meine Freundin meinte dann mal, dass wir 3D ausprobieren sollten und siehe da:

Ich empfand es als echten Mehrwert. Ob ich die Entscheidung nun schade finden soll, weiß ich nicht. Ein neuer Fernseher ist eh nicht in Sichtweite, da selbst 1500€ 4K HDR Fernseher ihm bisher in Sachen Schwarzwert nicht das Wasser reichen konnten.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Auch im Kino ist diese Technik sehr gut wegzudenken.



Aber leider eher die Regel mittlerweile. Ich brauche 3D echt wie ein Loch im Kopf, aber bei gewissen Filmen hat man ja gar keine Chance mehr auf 2D.

Beispiel SW7: Bei mir in der Nähe gab es in einem einzigen Kino (großes Kinopolis), genau 1x am Tag (!) eine einzelne Vorstellung in 2D, ansonsten konnte man den hier überall ausschließlich in 3D sehen. Und in Frankfurt und Umgebung gibt es schon ein paar Kinos... Einfach nur noch nervig...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2017)

Auf der einen Seite schade, dass sich die Technik mal wieder nicht durchgesetzt hat, auf der anderen Seite stört es mich aber auch nicht wirklich. Vom Prinzip her finde ich 3d toll, aber die Art, wie es in Filmen (meist) eingesetzt wird, finde ich furchtbar. Zuletzt ist es mir bei Star Wars aufgefallen: Erzwungene Tiefenschärfe, niedrige Framerate und varierende Größenverhältnisse (Raumschiffe klein wie Spielzeuge) haben der Immersion mehr geschadet, als alles andere.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2017)

Werde weder 3D noch Curved vermissen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (23. Januar 2017)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich brauche 3D echt wie ein Loch im Kopf, aber bei gewissen Filmen hat man ja gar keine Chance mehr auf 2D.



Stimmt. Mich stört es aber hauptsächlich, weil diese Brille mit der Zeit (sprich: nach spätestens 30 min) einfach unbequem werden.
Über einen 3D Ferseher hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie nachgedacht. Ich bin immer noch mit einem ca. 11 Jahre alten 720p Ferseher unterwegs und sehe irgendwie keinen echten Grund für ein Upgrade. Und diese genannten Smart Features, die die Kunden angeblich wollen, sehe eher kritisch. Man darf mich gerne paranoid nennen, aber ein Non-Smart-TV war und ist mir deutlich lieber.


----------



## Weissbier242 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich geh auch noch immer lieber in den Film mit 2D statt 3D. Ich mag einfach die Brille nicht aufhaben und die Effekte nerven irgendwann. Bis heute ist der einzigtse 3D Film den ich wirklich überragend fand, AVATAR! Kommt bis heute nix dran. Mad Max fury Roard war noch nett. Sonst bitte 2D. Zu hause veratuben auch die Brillen. Frau und Kind bevorzugen auch die Filme lieber in 2D. Leider hat man nur in den großen Kinos die Auswahl 2 oder 3D.


----------



## Vibrationz (23. Januar 2017)

Ich fand's am heimischen TV bisher deutlich angenehmer als im Kino. Seltsamerweise wurde mir im Kino regelmäßig schlecht oder ich bekam Kopfschmerzen davon - zuhause am TV allerdings: garkein Problem. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass sich meine 3d-Filmsammlung mit 5 Filmen arg in Grenzen hält. Die Preise für 3D-Blurays sind einfach eine Frechheit und da wundert es mich auch nicht, dass sich die Endgeräte so schlecht verkaufen. Henne, Ei, und so...

Über die Brillen kann ich übrigens auch nicht klagen: die von meinem LG sind bequem auch über längere Zeit und als Brillenträger bin ich es gewohnt ein Nasenfahrrad auf zu haben.


----------



## DDS-Zod (23. Januar 2017)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber leider eher die Regel mittlerweile. Ich brauche 3D echt wie ein Loch im Kopf, aber bei gewissen Filmen hat man ja gar keine Chance mehr auf 2D.
> 
> Beispiel SW7: Bei mir in der Nähe gab es in einem einzigen Kino (großes Kinopolis), genau 1x am Tag (!) eine einzelne Vorstellung in 2D, ansonsten konnte man den hier überall ausschließlich in 3D sehen. Und in Frankfurt und Umgebung gibt es schon ein paar Kinos... Einfach nur noch nervig...



Dann geht man eben nicht in den Fil und zeigt so den verleihern das sich 3D nicht rechnet.
Ich boykottiere jeden Film der nur in 3D zu sehen ist.
(Und ich geh mind 1 x die Woche ins Kino).

Brillen vom "neuen" TV liegen seit 1,5 Jahren noch verpackt in der Schachtel.


----------



## tommy301077 (23. Januar 2017)

Wen wunderts? Im Kino finde ich 3D super...je nach Film unterschiedlich. Aber die Technik zu Hause kann man mit dem Kino echt nicht vergleichen, zumal der Raum extrem dunkel sein muss, damit man überhaupt noch was erkennt. Reguläre TV-Geräte bieten auch bei weitem nicht die Diagonale, um mit hinein gezogen zu werden. Das ist mir aber schon vor Jahren aufgefallen, als der 3D-Hype anfing und ich sollte Recht behalten. Warten wir mal die echten 3D-TV mit 80"+ ab...irgendwann sind die erschwinglich und dann kann 3D im Heimbereich nochmal Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Januar 2017)

Toll und was ist jetzt mit meinen Filmen? Die kann ich in 5 Jahren weckwerfen oder was? Das ist so eine geile Technik, die wirklich mal einen mehrwert gebracht hat. Und geld für einen 4k mit 3D hab ich jetzt auch nicht, super toll. Da muss ich mein Full HD 3D noch weit aus länger am leben halten.


----------



## Martina (23. Januar 2017)

nie gewollt
nie gebraucht
nie gekauft
von daher...kein Verlust, meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her finde ich 3d toll, aber die Art, wie es in Filmen (meist) eingesetzt wird, finde ich furchtbar. Zuletzt ist es mir bei Star Wars aufgefallen: Erzwungene Tiefenschärfe, niedrige Framerate und varierende Größenverhältnisse (Raumschiffe klein wie Spielzeuge) haben der Immersion mehr geschadet, als alles andere.



Das ging mir bei Assassin's Creed so. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Effekt gerade bei schnellen Sequenzen, in denen viel Bewegung ist, mitunter sehr schwach ist. Ich hatte bei AC zeitweise den Überblick verloren, weil das Bild so unscharf war.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2017)

So geht die 3D-Ära im HomeEntertainment also zuende 

3D hat mich aber auch nie sonderlich gereizt, nichtmal im Kino


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Januar 2017)

Naja Schade, aber vielleicht kann man ja künftig 3D Filme mit einer der diversen VR-Brillen schauen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Toll und was ist jetzt mit meinen Filmen? Die kann ich in 5 Jahren weckwerfen oder was? Das ist so eine geile Technik, die wirklich mal einen mehrwert gebracht hat. Und geld für einen 4k mit 3D hab ich jetzt auch nicht, super toll. Da muss ich mein Full HD 3D noch weit aus länger am leben halten.



kannst dir ja einen gebrauchten in ein paar Jahren holen, ist ja nicht so dass die Modelle jetzt plötzlich implotieren oder sich in Luft auflösen  es kommen halt nur keine neuen Modelle mehr


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Januar 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Toll und was ist jetzt mit meinen Filmen?



Diese Frage stellten sich auch Millionen von Menschen, als die Ära der VHS zu Ende ging.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diese Frage stellten sich auch Millionen von Menschen, als die Ära der VHS zu Ende ging.


Recorder sind selbst heute noch zu kaufen, und moderne Fernseher haben bis heute den SCART-Anschluss nicht ausgespart. Man könnte glatt sagen dass VHS das Heim-3D überleben wird. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Recorder sind selbst heute noch zu kaufen, und moderne Fernseher haben bis heute den SCART-Anschluss nicht ausgespart. Man könnte glatt sagen dass VHS das Heim-3D überleben wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Scart ist aber auch für Retro-Konsolen wichtig  mir war es extrem wichtig beim TV-Kauf, dass ich daran auch alle meine Konsolen nutzen kann, die vor der HD-Gen erschienen (also NES, SNES, N64, Cube, Wii, PS1, PS2, Xbox und Dreamcast in meinem Fall  )


----------



## tentententen (23. Januar 2017)

Natürlich kommt 3D nicht bei jedem Film gut rüber ... je nachdem, wie die Szenen und ihr Tiefenaufbau ausfallen, funktioniert richtig gut oder auch mal eher schlechter.

Trotzdem bringt es eine zusätzliche, spezielle Nuance - wird dann in naher Zukunft auch wieder die gestartete VR-Entwicklung eingestampft ?

Aber was soll jetzt nur noch 4K bringen,  wenn es noch sehr, sehr wenig Ultra-HD Material gibt - es laufen ja noch standardmässig viele SD Inhalte - HD muss oft mit Zusatzkosten dazugekauft werden - und Ultra ? Oft nur als Demo.

Ja - es kommen jetzt neueste Filme auch auf UHD Bluray - aber das bringt ja wohl hauptsächlich nur etwas bei neuesten Produktionen der vielleicht letzten 2 Jahre, deren Aufnahme-Qualität dafür Sinn macht ...

Ja - 3D Filme kann man auch in 2D schauen - war aber wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache.  
Schon einmal SD Sendungen/Filme auf 4k Ultra-TV geschaut ?


----------



## steel2000 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es schade, denn für mich stellt 3D ein echter Mehrwert dar. Sicherlich nicht bei allen Filmen, aber bei manchen ist der Unterschied einfach genialer zwischen 2D und 3D als zwischen HD, UltraHD oder QuadFullHD.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. Januar 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht bei allen Filmen, aber bei manchen ist der Unterschied einfach genialer zwischen 2D und 3D als zwischen HD, UltraHD oder QuadFullHD.



Absolut schade - viele Filme werden dadurch aufgewertet - es bietet einfach ein Plus an Immersion. Geradzu lächerlich, wie dann so alle auf 4K aufspringen - es gibt viele Argumente gegen einen echten Mehrwert. Bei HDR sieht die Sache etwas anders aus, aber dazu braucht es auch ein gutes Panel, das dann tatsächlich auch den vollen Farbraum und Kontrast pixelgenau darstellen kann. Und - oh Wunder - auch da krankt die Technik etwas: Eigentlich können das momentan nur OLED's, die bringen aber nicht so ein hohe Maximalhelligkeit, wie LCD's (die haben dann wie die Fake-zonenweise Ausleuchtung).


----------



## DerBloP (23. Januar 2017)

Genau wie andere sehe ich aber auch den Fehler bei den Firmen wie Sony,LG und Samsung.
Avatar war aus 3D Sicht ziemlich Geil. War ja auch extra für 3D gedreht worden. Und danach war ebbe.
Da hätten die Hersteller mal mit Geldern etwas mehr rauskitzeln sollen...
Die darauf folgenden Filme waren alle nämlich, bis auf der Hobbit, keine echten 3D Filme, sondern nur in 3D per Computer nachgearbeitet. Da gabs dann 3 "Tiefen" und das wars. Echte 3D Filme werden wie bei dem Hobbit auch mit echten 3D Kameras gedreht.
Star Wars episode 7 zB war dann der letzte Film den ich mir in 3D im Kino angeguckt habe. Ich dachte echt Disney haut da ein raus. Und was war? Das schlechteste 3D erlebnis dass ich jemals hatte. Bis auf einen Wüstenabhang der von Oben gefilmt wurde und der Sternzertöhrer konnte man so gut wie kein 3D wahrnehmen. Durch, wie schon angesprochen Tiefenschärfe und co.
Dann noch ultra ruckelige 24 Bilder pro sekunde und ne Match Auflösung, und das bei einem UCI Kino, auf Großer Leinwand mit NEUESTER Technik (hatten uns vorher nochmal schlau gemacht)...Erbermlich!
Desweiteren habe ich, genau wie viele andere extremst Popouts in jedem Film vermisst. Gebt mal  bei Google 3D Filme mit Popouts ein, und man findet eine Menge Foren wo dieses diskutiert wird. bzw wurde.
Wenn ich schon einen "3D" Film schaue, dann möchte ich auch, dass 3D dinge auf mich aus dem Bildschirm zufliegen usw. und nicht so wie viele Regiesseure es für Effekt hascherei halten/hielten wo doch ihre ach so tollen Filme wie Kunstewerke behandelt werden sollten, und das 3D nur die Tiefe des Films unterstreichen soll...

!!!LÄCHERLICH!!!

ICH WILL FUCKING LASERSTRAHLEN AUF MICH ZUKOMMEN FILEGEN SEHEN UND EXPLOSIONEN UND LASERSCHWERTER WO ICH DAS BEDÜRFNIS HABE AUSZUWEICHEN...
Aber ja, dann wäre ja auch vielen Schwindelig geworden, ne dass geht auch nicht. Dann lieber SCHEISS 3d ALS ...ÖHHHMMM ja!

Aber nun auch mal zu den Positiven Seiten und Zeiten die ich mit meinem Samsung 55" 3D TV hatte.
Avatar war nochmals besser als im Kino. Weswegen? Nun es fängt mit Motion Interpolation an, wo der TV aus den 24 Bilder 48 Bilder macht, wo das Bild wesentlich Klarer erscheint. Dann noch die Farben usw.
Klar wäre es noch schöner, wenn man es auf einem 80" 3D TV schauen könnte. Aber nungut...
Dann habe ich ein paar wirklich tolle Erlebnisse mit Spielen wie Metro 2033/Last Light, Tomb Raider, Skyrim und noch ein paar, wo 3D einfach eine Tolle Erfahrung war.
Alles via Tridef 3D SBS bzw Top/Down 60FPS/Hz 1080p...
Metro hat mir dabei am meisten gefallen...Sitzabstand ca 1,50m...5.1 Anlage, alles Dunkel und man fühlte sich fast dort.

Nungut, aber das größte Problem war halt wie gesagt dass:
 A: Kaum bis garkeine guten Film Produktionen da waren. 
B: Die Technik irgendwie nicht weiter ausgebaut wurde, soll heißen Ghostings bzw Crosstalk schwächen.

C: Meiner Meinung, es den Herstellern gelegener kommt lieber auf 4K und HDR abzufahren. Der nächste "große" Hit, der wohl einfach nur günstiger in der Produktion ist. OLEDs würden für 3D Perfekt sein, da kaum Ghosting. Aber wie gesagt, was ist günstiger, OLED mit 3D oder LED mit HDR für den Hersteller?
Genau LED HDR, und deshalb wird sowas jetzt einem als non plus Ultra verkauft.

Aber aufgepasst, Sony will auch wieder in den OLED Markt einsteigen....
2018/19 heißt es dann wieder plötzlich LED-HDR ist Schnee von gestern OLED ist die Macht 

...und evtl kommt irgendwann auch nochmal 3D in Gut raus...


----------



## RumbleDante (23. Januar 2017)

Hab einen 3D-TV mit Shutter-Technik. Habe aber auch nur eine 3D-Bluray und die innerhalb von 3 Jahren nur ein mal gesehen. Denke aber eher, dass der Markt zu schnelllebig ist oder die Geräte zu lange halten (was natürlich toll ist). Nicht jeder kauft sich jedes oder alle zwei Jahre ein neues Gerät und die Industrie schmeißt halt Technik raus, um den Gewinn zu maximieren. Im Kino ist mir 3D teilweise zu dunkel und die Schlümpfe, auch wenn die Effecte toll wahren, fand ich einfach kein tollen Film.

p.s. Schlümpfe=Avatar


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2017)

Ist schon irgendwie komisch.

Ich dachte, dass eigentlich jeder TV, welcher 200Hz-Fähig ist, auch zu 3D kann.
Was ist denn so schwierig daran, 3D darzustellen, wenns das Medium das hergibt?

Nicht dass ich das bräuchte.
Es geht mir eher darum, warum es nicht mehr angeboten wird.

Zum Thema 3D im Kino:
Ich finds dort eigentlich recht cool.
Warum aber da ein Aufpreis verlangt wird, ist mir schleierhaft.
Da gibts Filme, welche man eigentlich NUR in 3D zu sehen bekommt und da dann natürlich brav den Aufpreis zahlen muss, wenn man den Film in einem grossen Kino sehen möchte.
Nur:
Was ist der Sinn vom Kino?
Richtig!
Die grosse Leinwand. 
Denn klein habe ich auch zu Hause (ja, bitte Wortwitze und so).


----------



## Loosa (23. Januar 2017)

Na, das finde ich mal richtig blöd. 

Dann muss ich mal gucken, ob ich mir nicht doch schon dieses Jahr einen neuen Fernseher kaufe der noch 3D kann. HDR ist auf absehbare Zeit eh viel zu teuer. Und ich hatte letztens bei einem Bekannten Avatar in 3D gesehen und das fand ich fast besser, und auf jeden Fall bequemer, als im Kino.

Ich gucke eigentlich gar kein Fernsehen mehr, aber solange der Smart genug ist um auch zu streamen, wird es vielleicht doch mal Zeit meine uralt 4:3 Röhre zu beerdigen.


----------



## DerBloP (23. Januar 2017)

@
*RumbleDante* 

Ja der Film war halt Cowboy und Indianer...mit Pocachontas anleihen... 
Deswegen ja, ein Star Wars wäre ein Fest gewesen. Mehrere Gefechte wo einem nur die Laserstrahlen um die Ohren fliegen usw...

Aber nunja...ich kann an einer Hand ablesen wieviele gute Filme in den letzen 10 Jahren rauskamen...
Echt traurig wenn man ein Kind der 80er Jahre ist, wo min. zwei Blockbuster mit guter Story und für ihrer Zeit guten Effekten und horensen Kapital rauskamen...


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

Ich finds super. 

Da ich auf einem Auge blind bin kann ich kein 3D sehen. Hatte Anfang der 2000er kurzzeitig mal die Befuerchtung, dass sich 3D so richtig durchsetzten koennte und ich dann sehr viel Zeugs gar nicht mehr anschauen kann. War dann aber zum Glueck sehr schnell klar, dass das nicht der Fall sein wuerde.

Dann schon lieber VR. Da haben alle anderen den 3D Effekt aber auch die einaeugigen unter uns koennen mitmachen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2017)

Mist.  .

Fob, Dich zwingt ja keiner 3D zu kaufen. Es gab ja parallel die ganze Zeit normale TV-Geräte ohne 3D. Aber für mich hat 3D einen echten Mehrwert. Ob nun Gravity, Avatar....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie komisch.
> 
> Ich dachte, dass eigentlich jeder TV, welcher 200Hz-Fähig ist, auch zu 3D kann.
> Was ist denn so schwierig daran, 3D darzustellen, wenns das Medium das hergibt?
> ...


 Mit den Hz hat das IMHO nicht mal was zu tun, denn bei 24-25 Bildern pro Sekunde, die ein Film ja hat, reichen ja selbst 50Hz aus, und die 200, 400 oder 800 Hz bei den Angaben sind ja sowieso nur softwareseitig und keine "echten" Hz. D.h. die Gründe müssen woanders liegen, und es scheint halt in der Summe preislich ein so großer Faktor zu sein, dass man lieber drauf verzichtet, weil es für 90% der Kunden egal ist und DIE dann lieber das Gerät nehmen, was halt günstiger ist bei ansonsten gleichen Features. Und da können bei Zb der beliebten Preisklasse von 400 bis 800€ für unter 50 Zoll bzw. 600 bis 1000€ für >50 Zoll schon "lächerliche" 30€ Unterschied zu viel sein... 



Und allgemein zum "nicht annehmen" von 3D:  sehr viele Leute wollen gar keinen LCD haben, der so groß ist, dass es wirklich für 3D Sinn macht, Was meinst ihr, wie viele bei 4-5m Abstand "nur" 50 Zoll haben, was an sich fast schon zu wenig ist, und trotzdem meinen, sie hätten nen IRRE großen Fernseher? Klar ist der dann für viele Leute "groß genug", aber speziell 3D kommt dann eben nicht mehr ganz so dolle rüber, weil das Display vlt. grad mal 20-30% des Blickfeldes einnimmt, und da wirkt 3D nun mal nicht mehr ganz so toll, sieht eher nach nem vorne aufgebauten Puppentheater aus.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Hersteller bei den Geräten nicht mit so hoher künstlicher Obsolenz planen würden wäre der Kauf eines gebrauchten 4K 3D Gerätes durchaus eine gute Idee. Wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn die Hersteller bei den Geräten nicht mit so hoher künstlicher Obsolenz planen würden wäre der Kauf eines gebrauchten 4K 3D Gerätes durchaus eine gute Idee. Wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das Risiko einzugehen.


oder du glaubst den Gerüchten mit der Obsoleszenz einfach nicht., bzw. glaubst zumindest nicht, dass es SO krass ist wie manche behaupten. Ich kenne viele, die seit 6-10 Jahren nen LCD haben, und keinem von denen ist mal einer kaputtgegangen außer einem, dem aber schon nach wenigen Monaten, so dass er nen neuen bekam.


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mist.  .
> 
> Fob, Dich zwingt ja keiner 3D zu kaufen. Es gab ja parallel die ganze Zeit normale TV-Geräte ohne 3D. Aber für mich hat 3D einen echten Mehrwert. Ob nun Gravity, Avatar....



Jo, dass ich es super finde war auch eher ein Witz. 
Allerdings bin ich schon froh, dass sich das 3D in der Form nicht so krass durchgesetzt hat. In der Zeit als es richtig Hipp war (vor allem im Kino), guehlte ich mich immer etwas schlecht, weil ich meine Freunde mehr oder weniger dazu "gezwungen" hatte, Filme in 2D zu schauen, wenn ich dabei war. Wenn das noch mehr zugenommen haette, auch fuer TVs, dann waeren gemeinsame Film-Abende schon schwierig geworden.

Aber, dass die Moeglichkeit 3D am Fernseher zu sehen komplett ausstirbt, so wie es aussieht, dass ist fuer diejenigen, die es mochten natuerlich schade.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, dass ich es super finde war auch eher ein Witz.
> Allerdings bin ich schon froh, dass sich das 3D in der Form nicht so krass durchgesetzt hat..


 Wieso "froh" ? Das wäre ja niemals wie bei Farb-TV vs Schwarz-Weiß gekommen, dass da vielleicht irgendwann NUR noch 3D verfügbar sein würde und du dann im Nachteil bist ^^  dich quasi gefobt fühlst...


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso "froh" ? Das wäre ja niemals wie bei Farb-TV vs Schwarz-Weiß gekommen, dass da vielleicht irgendwann NUR noch 3D verfügbar sein würde und du dann im Nachteil bist ^^  dich quasi gefobt fühlst...



Na wie gesagt, es ging eher um die soziale Komponente, Filme mit anderen zu sehen, die diese vielleicht lieber in 3D sehen wollen wuerden. Aber wie gesagt, dass es hat ja nicht allzu lange gedauert, bis doch sehr schnell klar war, dass 3D in der Form eher eine Nische bleibt.


----------



## Odin333 (23. Januar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zum Thema 3D im Kino:
> Ich finds dort eigentlich recht cool.
> Warum aber da ein Aufpreis verlangt wird, ist mir schleierhaft.
> Da gibts Filme, welche man eigentlich NUR in 3D zu sehen bekommt und da dann natürlich brav den Aufpreis zahlen muss, wenn man den Film in einem grossen Kino sehen möchte.


Der Aufpreis kommt daher, weil die Technik für den Kinobetreiber extrem kostspielig ist.
Sowohl die Projektoren als auch die Spezielle Leinwand kosten ein Schweinegeld mehr als die Geräte im 2D-Saal.
Dazu kommt noch, dass das Filmstudio eine höhere Abgabe verlangt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na wie gesagt, es ging eher um die soziale Komponente, Filme mit anderen zu sehen, die diese vielleicht lieber in 3D sehen wollen wuerden.


  naja, unter Freunden nimmt man auch Rücksicht, da glaub ich nicht, dass es jemand übel aufstößt, wenn Du lieber 2D schauen willst. Zudem würden viele Leute selbst einem Riesenerfolg von 3D immer noch viele Filme nicht extra in 3D kaufen, und/oder man will gar nicht ein ein halbes Dutzend Brillen parat haben, nur weil man mal mit mehr als 2 Leuten nen Film schaut oder so. Zudem gibt es auch mehr als genug "Zweiaugen"  , die 3D nicht vertragen - daher denk ich nicht, dass es für Dich problematisch geworden wäre, außer du bist oft bei Arschlöchern zu Gast ODER meldest Dich extra im Filmclub "3D-Movie-LoverzZ" an und kommst dann zum Filmabend, um auf 2D zu bestehen.


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, unter Freunden nimmt man auch Rücksicht, da glaub ich nicht, dass es jemand übel aufstößt, wenn Du lieber 2D schauen willst. Zudem würden viele Leute selbst einem Riesenerfolg von 3D immer noch viele Filme nicht extra in 3D kaufen, und/oder man will gar nicht ein ein halbes Dutzend Brillen parat haben, nur weil man mal mit mehr als 2 Leuten nen Film schaut oder so. Zudem gibt es auch mehr als genug "Zweiaugen"  , die 3D nicht vertragen - daher denk ich nicht, dass es für Dich problematisch geworden wäre, außer du bist oft bei Arschlöchern zu Gast ODER meldest Dich extra im Filmclub "3D-Movie-LoverzZ" an und kommst dann zum Filmabend, um auf 2D zu bestehen.



Rueckblickend hast du sicher recht, aber Anfang der 2000er, als die Technologie noch recht neu war war das alles noch nicht so klar. Es ging mir auch weniger darum, dass die anderen nicht Ruecksicht nehmen wuerden, sondern ich kam mir eher selber bloed vor, als wuerde man jemandem etwas vorenthalten. Zum Beispiel waren wir damals mit der Schule (war kurz vor dem Abi) im IMax um irgendeine Doku zu sehen, die es auch in 3D gab. Wie gesagt, damals war 3D noch was ganz dolles, das hatte man nicht gerade jeden Tag. Jetzt war die Frage, geht die ganze Klasse mit mir in die 2D Vorstellung und verzichtet auf 3D, oder geh ich nicht mit (die Zeiten haeeten nicht gepasst um es gleichzeiting in 2 Kinos in 2D und 3D zu sehen)?
Meine Klasse war sehr cool und die Leute waeren auch mit mir in die 2D Vorstellung gegangen. Aber ich hab dann von mir aus gesagt, ich geh solang nen Kaffee trinken, da ich nicht wollte, dass nur wegen mir 30 Andere Abstriche machen muessen. Und die Doku war mir am Ende auch wurscht und klar, es ist alles "no big deal", aber wie gesagt, ich bin trotzdem nicht gerade ungluecklich darueber, dass sich solche Situationen nicht grossartig wiederholt haben, eben auch weil sich 3D in der Form nicht so wahnsinnig durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meine Klasse war sehr cool und die Leute waeren auch mit mir in die 2D Vorstellung gegangen. Aber ich hab dann von mir aus gesagt, ich geh solang nen Kaffee trinken, da ich nicht wollte, dass nur wegen mir 30 Andere Abstriche machen muessen. Und die Doku war mir am Ende auch wurscht, aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht gerade ungluecklich darueber, dass sich solche Situationen nicht grossartig wiederholt haben, eben auch weil sich 3D in der Form nicht so wahnsinnig durchgesetzt hat.


  ja gut, das ist dann aber echt ein Sonderfall, wenn es um ne Schulstunde geht   Was mir grad einfällt: wie genau macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass es bei Dir nicht geht? Die Brillen sorgen ja dafür, dass von den zwei Bildern das jeweilige Auge nur eines sieht - beim passiven Verfahren sind zwei Bilder auf der Leinwand, und das linke Glas filtert das eine Bild "raus", das rechte Glas das andere Bild, so dass jedes Auge nur eines von zwei Bildern sieht. Und beim aktiven kommt abwechselnd ein Bild fürs rechte und eines fürs Linke Auge auf dem Display, und immer abwechselnd "schließt" dann für 1/50 Sekunde das rechte oder das linke Brillenglas. An sich müsstest du dann einen 3D-Film einfach in 2D sehen können - oder nicht?

GANZ früher gab es ja ein Hauptbild und dann ein grünes und rotes Zusatzbild - das geht natürlich dann nicht. Aber die beiden modernen Methoden...? Was genau klappt denn da nicht?


----------



## Alium (23. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es sehr schade! Alsich mir seinerzeit einen Samsung 3D TV gekauft habe war das Hauptkaufargument die 3D-Fähigkeit neben dem extrem guten Bildes. Der TV ist in die Jahre gekommen und ein lästiger Senkrechter blauer Streifen stört den Fernsehabend... Ich hätte ja schon längst einen neuen Samsung TV gekauft, jedoch fehlt die 3D tauglichkeit... Und die Bildqualität anderer Marken hat mich bisher nicht so überzeugen können wie die von Samsung... Wirklich schade..Ich verzichte auf den Neukauf bis der TV den Geist aufgibt... Bis dahin kann ich noch all die für teures Geld gekauften 3D Filme geniessen! Ein Highlight für viele meiner Freunde die leider nicht in der Lage sind einen 3D-fähigen TV kaufen zu können, da es diesen ja nicht mehr gibt. Frage mich warum man diess Feature abschafft, anstatt es jedem Kosumenten selber zu überlassen ob er es nutzt oder nicht.... Ich glaube kaum dass das 3D Feature kostentechnisch etwas ausmacht. Schade schade...


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, das ist dann aber echt ein Sonderfall, wenn es um ne Schulstunde geht


Naja, zum einen schon, aber andereseits, ob es nun 30 Leute sind oder 3, im Prinzip ist es die gleiche Situation, zumindest in meinem Kopf (man selber stresst sich ja meistens am meisten in so was rein, kann es aber halt oft nicht aendern ).


> Was mir grad einfällt: wie genau macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass es bei Dir nicht geht? Die Brillen sorgen ja dafür, dass von den zwei Bildern das jeweilige Auge nur eines sieht - beim passiven Verfahren sind zwei Bilder auf der Leinwand, und das linke Glas filtert das eine Bild "raus", das rechte Glas das andere Bild, so dass jedes Auge nur eines von zwei Bildern sieht. Und beim aktiven kommt abwechselnd ein Bild fürs rechte und eines fürs Linke Auge auf dem Display, und immer abwechselnd "schließt" dann für 1/50 Sekunde das rechte oder das linke Brillenglas. An sich müsstest du dann einen 3D-Film einfach in 2D sehen können - oder nicht?
> 
> GANZ früher gab es ja ein Hauptbild und dann ein grünes und rotes Zusatzbild - das geht natürlich dann nicht. Aber die beiden modernen Methoden...? Was genau klappt denn da nicht?



Also, die Geschichte mit dem Kino damals war noch mit den Rot-Gruen Bildern.
Ich habe mal die polarisierten Brillen ausprobiert (das passive Verfahren) und ich sehe auf dem einen Auge auch Teile des anderen Bildes (trotz der Brille). Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wieso genau, koennte mir 3 Moeglichkeiten Vorstellen:
1. Eventuell kompensieren die beiden Augen bzw, der visuelle Kortex dafuer, wenn das 3D Bild aus den beiden 2D Bildern berechnet wird
2. Habe ausserdem auf dem funktionierenden Auge einen starken Nystagmus (Auge bewegt sich sehr schnell und unkontrolliert), was den Doppelbild Effekt erzeugen koennte
3. Habe auch keine Linse mehr in dem Auge (gruener Star) wodurch ich sehr viel UV wahrnehme, bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Brillen nur in bestimmten Frequenzbereichen optimal polarisieren.
Ist aber alles eher spekulation, hab nie recherchiert, woran es genau liegt, aber das mit den Filtern funktioniert jedenfalls nicht so gut.

Das aktive Verfahren hab ich noch nie getestet, waere mal interessant ob ich damit dann ein normales Bild sehen wuerde. Da koennte der Nystagmus aber auch eine Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

also, ich selber hab das Gefühl, dass es eben nicht GANZ zu 100% korrekt polarisiert wird, so dass ich auch meine, leichte "Geisterbilder" zu sehen. D.h. kann gut sein, dass du da auch "mehr" als bei 2D siehst, weil das wirklich auch am Auge ankommt.


----------



## moeykaner (23. Januar 2017)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber leider eher die Regel mittlerweile. Ich brauche 3D echt wie ein Loch im Kopf, aber bei gewissen Filmen hat man ja gar keine Chance mehr auf 2D.
> 
> Beispiel SW7: Bei mir in der Nähe gab es in einem einzigen Kino (großes Kinopolis), genau 1x am Tag (!) eine einzelne Vorstellung in 2D, ansonsten konnte man den hier überall ausschließlich in 3D sehen. Und in Frankfurt und Umgebung gibt es schon ein paar Kinos... Einfach nur noch nervig...



Hol dir einfach ne Brille die aus 3D wieder 2D macht. Benutzt ein Kumpel von mir auch, weil er von 3D Motion-Sickeness bekommt.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach ne Brille die aus 3D wieder 2D macht. Benutzt ein Kumpel von mir auch, weil er von 3D Motion-Sickeness bekommt.



Angeblich könnte man auch einfach zwei linke oder zwei rechte Gläser aus zwei billigen 3D-Brillen zu zwei 2d-Brillen machen. Klingt eigentlich auch schlüssig.


----------



## DerBloP (23. Januar 2017)

BTW es geht um das Panel welches min 60hz kann und dem backlight auf min 120hz...
achja
eigtl gings um 3D...
Vieleicht wollten sie auch einen Aufschrei!


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach ne Brille die aus 3D wieder 2D macht. Benutzt ein Kumpel von mir auch, weil er von 3D Motion-Sickeness bekommt.



Ernsthaft, sowas gibt es? xD Wäre wohl tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## Whizark (24. Januar 2017)

Verständlich. Wenn ich sehe dass jeder Film in die Kinos nur noch mit 3D kommt bekomme ich das kotzen. Habe bisher noch nicht einen Film gesehen wo 3D auch nur irgendwas gebracht hat ausser das der Film mehr kostet ohne einen nutzen für die Zuschauer zu haben.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2017)

Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Verständlich. Wenn ich sehe dass jeder Film in die Kinos nur noch mit 3D kommt bekomme ich das kotzen. Habe bisher noch nicht einen Film gesehen wo 3D auch nur irgendwas gebracht hat ausser das der Film mehr kostet ohne einen nutzen für die Zuschauer zu haben.



Bei den Kosten gebe ich Dir recht. 
Vom visuellen her gibts schon recht gute Beispiele
Avatar war genial. Aber auch die letzten StarWars waren in 3D im Kino schon recht cool.
Raumschlachten kamen sehr gut rüber und wenn eine Sternenzerstörer so mitten im Kino schwebt.... schon beeindruckend.
Gravity war anscheinend auch ziemlich schön gemacht. Den hatte ich leider verpasst in 3D.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Januar 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> [...]Und - oh Wunder - auch da krankt die Technik etwas: Eigentlich können das momentan nur OLED's, die bringen aber nicht so ein hohe Maximalhelligkeit, wie LCD's (die haben dann wie die Fake-zonenweise Ausleuchtung).


Wobei das aber nicht richtig ist ... HDR können LCD Fernseher sehr wohl und, witzigerweise, sogar besser als OLEDs. Warum? Ganz einfach, prinzipbedingt haben OLED Fernseher bei weitem nicht diese Leuchtkraft wie LCDs. Was du wiederum mit Ausleuchtung meinst, trifft in dem Fall nicht auf HDR zu, sondern auf die Schwarzdarstellung. Hier haben wiederum OLED die Nase vor, weil schwarz eben wirklich schwarz ist und hier keine nervige Ausleuchtung stört.

Ich persönlich beschäftige mich im Moment auch mit der Neuanschaffung eines neuen Fernsehers und dieser sollte natürlich 4K & HDR v2.0 haben. Gerade dieses HDR v2.0 ist für OLEDs kaum schaffbar bzw. nur mit Tricks, stellt man jedoch ein OLED und LCD mit HDR v2.0 gegenüber, dann sieht man, wie brilliant LCDs leuchten ... schaut man sich hingegen Szenen aus einem Star Wars Film im Weltraum an, sieht man dieses fürchterliche 'back glow', was egal mit welchen Tricks und Kniffen immer sichtbar ist, mal mehr, mal weniger deutlich sichtbar.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich noch nicht auf den "Kaufen!"-Button gedrückt habe ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das aber nicht richtig ist ... HDR können LCD Fernseher sehr wohl und, witzigerweise, sogar besser als OLEDs. Warum? Ganz einfach, prinzipbedingt haben OLED Fernseher bei weitem nicht diese Leuchtkraft wie LCDs. Was du wiederum mit Ausleuchtung meinst, trifft in dem Fall nicht auf HDR zu, sondern auf die Schwarzdarstellung. Hier haben wiederum OLED die Nase vor, weil schwarz eben wirklich schwarz ist und hier keine nervige Ausleuchtung stört.
> 
> Ich persönlich beschäftige mich im Moment auch mit der Neuanschaffung eines neuen Fernsehers und dieser sollte natürlich 4K & HDR v2.0 haben. Gerade dieses HDR v2.0 ist für OLEDs kaum schaffbar bzw. nur mit Tricks, stellt man jedoch ein OLED und LCD mit HDR v2.0 gegenüber, dann sieht man, wie brilliant LCDs leuchten ... schaut man sich hingegen Szenen aus einem Star Wars Film im Weltraum an, sieht man dieses fürchterliche 'back glow', was egal mit welchen Tricks und Kniffen immer sichtbar ist, mal mehr, mal weniger deutlich sichtbar.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum ich noch nicht auf den "Kaufen!"-Button gedrückt habe ...


Vielleicht sollte man sich genau deshalb mal QLED vormerken, das soll ja das Beste von beidem vereinen. Darum setzt Samsung komplett auf diese Technik.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (24. Januar 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis ... dann warte ich mal einige Tests ab.

Ich war ja schon kurz davor mir diesen 55" Zoll Philips OLED zu gönnen, aber nachdem ich die Leuchtkraft gesehen habe, habe ich davon Abstand genommen ... vor allem für den Preis, den Philips hier haben möchte.


----------



## moeykaner (24. Januar 2017)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, sowas gibt es? xD Wäre wohl tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert...



Hier: https://www.amazon.de/getDigital-70...UTF8&qid=1485261728&sr=8-1&keywords=brille+2d


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2017)

Das ist jetzt schon das 3. Jahrzehnt in dem diese 3D-Sache auftaucht und auch wohl wieder gänzlich verschwinden wird. Wahrscheinlich wird es dann in 10 Jahren wieder jemand versuchen


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Januar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.amazon.de/getDigital-70...UTF8&qid=1485261728&sr=8-1&keywords=brille+2d


Würde ich wohl auch benutzen, aber den erhöhten Eintrittspreis müsste ich ja trotzdem zahlen. Also nein^^


----------



## Simon3d2018 (5. Februar 2017)

hier zählt jede Stimme für 3d eine Petition bei LG, ist kostenfrei und schnell, ich würde 3d vermissen und mir auch nur einen TV mit 3d kaufen also habe ich meine Stimme abgegeben..

https://www.change.org/p/lg-please-revive-3d-on-a-2018-oled-tv-model

Wenn die 3 D File gut gemacht sind ist 3D klasse und zu mindestens in der Premium Klasse sollte es bleiben..  Panasonic behält es z.B. auch soweit ich weiss


----------

